# Type 1 Diabetes Anyone?



## can.six (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi everyone. New here. There is a strong possibility we will be moving to Dubai in the summer. My oldest son has type 1 diabetes and I need the name of a good endocrinologist. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Googling 'endocrinologist Dubai' gave me this:

Dubai Health Authority - Dubai Hospital - Medical Specialties


A starting point for you.

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

This is my Doctor. He is located in the American Hosptial Dubai
American Hospital Dubai: Delivering Better Health In The Middle East
AmericanHospitalDubai 
OudMetha Road 
P.O. Box5566 
Dubai, UAE 

+(971-4)-336-7777 
+(971-4)-336-5176 
Emrgency room: +(971-4)-309-6777 


Dr. Hubert K. Penninckx
MD, Specialist in Endocrinology and Diabetes, Belgium Board Certified in Internal Medicine, Endocrinology and Diabetes. Fellow of the European Endocrine Society and member of the European Association for the study of Diabetes. He was involved in many experimental trials in Europe and the US, with more than 20 years experience in the field. He speaks English, French, Dutch and German.


----------



## can.six (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

